# Carpal tunnel - who has had the surgery



## Mattmc74

Well just as the title says has anyone on here had the Carpal tunnel surgery and how did it affect your playing after you healed up? I have it in both of my hands and I need to have the surgery done. Hands are really hurting and numb sometimes, I can only play the guitar for 10 to 15 minutes before they start to hurt and not work properly. I'm really nervous about the surgery because I do not want to loose my ability to play the guitar! So any stories about your experiences would be great!


----------



## Mattmc74

Nobody? I figured someone on here would have had some kind of experience.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Well in about an hour I go to the doc for my final check up on my hands and then to set up the surgery date. I want to do my left hand first because that's the one that gives me the most grief, then after it heals up some then I will do the right hand.
Really nervous about this and I hope it will give me the ability to play again like I could before!


----------



## toiletstand

best of luck dude! never undergone the surgery but i wish you a fast recovery


----------



## Mattmc74

toiletstand said:


> best of luck dude! never undergone the surgery but i wish you a fast recovery



Thanks man! 

After I get it done I will take pics of hands after the surgery and post them up, also I will give details on how it's going during the healing process and if I get my playing abilities back. Then later down the road if someone does a search on here about carpal tunnel they can check out my results.


----------



## Blake1970

I had to have surgery on both elbows for cubital tunnel syndrome. I'm able to play just fine now!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wow you'd think w/ all the talk of folks' hands not working around here there'd be more input. 

Perhaps they're just speaking figuratively...


----------



## ElRay

Mattmc74 said:


> Nobody? I figured someone on here would have had some kind of experience.


I'm potentially looking at cubital tunnel surgery, so I'm watching this thread too. 

Explorer recently had some work done. Here's the thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...tting-ones-hand-cut-open-surgery-results.html

Ray


----------



## synrgy

I recently went to see an orthopedic doc about my hand. The visit came up empty. He gave me a referral to go see a neurologist and have some nerve tests done. (yay! )

Translation: I have serious hand issues, but apparently not the same issues you have.


----------



## Mattmc74

synrgy said:


> I recently went to see an orthopedic doc about my hand. The visit came up empty. He gave me a referral to go see a neurologist and have some nerve tests done. (yay! )
> 
> Translation: I have serious hand issues, but apparently not the same issues you have.



Damn! Well I hope everything goes good for you!


----------



## Mattmc74

ElRay said:


> I'm potentially looking at cubital tunnel surgery, so I'm watching this thread too.
> 
> Explorer recently had some work done. Here's the thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...tting-ones-hand-cut-open-surgery-results.html
> 
> Ray



I have never heard of this before, i'm going to look it up to read what it's all about.


----------



## Mattmc74

Oh forgot to add that the doc called me back and I have a meeting with the surgeon on the 7th to go over everything and then set the surgery date. And I will be having the Endoscopic Carpal Tunnel Surgery done, seemed like the best option to me because it has a quicker recovery time.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

My mother had the non-invasive CP surgery.

Went great. No pain. No scaring. No issues. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mattmc74

drgordonfreeman said:


> My mother had the non-invasive CP surgery.
> 
> Went great. No pain. No scaring. No issues.
> 
> Good luck!



Thats good to hear! Thanks man!


----------



## Fiction

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Mattmc74

well just got back from meeting with the doc and we went over what he was going to do. They have to go over things with my insurance company first and then the surgery date will be set. 
But after talking with the doc he is going to do my left hand first and then 2 to 3 weeks later do my right. After talking with him about the whole procedure i'm not nervous about getting it done now.


----------



## Blake1970

I thought I was done with playing guitar. I threw a tantrum and tossed all my gear into the closet and drove my ex-wife nuts for a couple of months. I could not even hold a pick without pain and numbness. This was after I had surgery the first time on the fretting hand. That surgery worked just fine without any complications. It did take a few months to heal though. I did break down and have surgery on the right elbow and ever since I have been able to play just fine without pain and numbness.


----------



## Saber_777

My friends dad plays bass like a mad man. Crazy good. Put he had to have the surgery a while back. But he still Plays like crazy. 


I'm afraid I'm goin to have to. My wrist pops really bad when I spin it and I get really bad pains too. 


How did your symptoms start?


----------



## Mattmc74

I felt like my symptoms started when I would be out playing out at the bar in an acoustic band I was playing with. Seems like the extra tension it takes to play an acoustic over an electric really made my hands hurt and then go numb. I quit the band because of it. Then at work I need to use tools a lot and that didn't help the pains either. I had to stop refinishing guitars because using power tools like sanders and such would make them go numb.


----------



## Mattmc74

I will be having my surgery on the 20th of this month.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I am only 18 and will need the surgery soon, I can play anything fast for more than about 15 mins max, and my fingers go numb every now and then, its awful.


----------



## Alberto7

Damn, man, I hope everything goes well for you and that you have a swift recovery!

I've been having a few pains in my hands and in my wrists, but they're gone before I know it and seem to happen at random... I haven't had it checked yet, as I don't feel it's serious, but I really hope it stays that way and it doesn't develop...

Again, best of lucks, and let us know how it went!


----------



## Mattmc74

BlindingLight7 said:


> I am only 18 and will need the surgery soon, I can play anything fast for more than about 15 mins max, and my fingers go numb every now and then, its awful.



Go get it checked out man!


----------



## Mattmc74

Alberto7 said:


> Damn, man, I hope everything goes well for you and that you have a swift recovery!
> 
> I've been having a few pains in my hands and in my wrists, but they're gone before I know it and seem to happen at random... I haven't had it checked yet, as I don't feel it's serious, but I really hope it stays that way and it doesn't develop...
> 
> Again, best of lucks, and let us know how it went!



Thanks man! I will keep everyone informed on how it goes and details about the recovery.


----------



## Mattmc74

I go in tomorrow morning at 6am for surgery. Hope everything goes as planned!


----------



## Mattmc74

Well had the surgery and everything went good. My fingers were swollen and numb for most of the day but that went away by the time I went to bed. There was really no pain at all and my hand will have to be wrapped up for two days. The doc gave me some meds for the pain but none was needed for the first day.

Today when I woke up my hand was a bit sore but nothing major where I would need the pain killers. No swelling or numbness.

I will post up pics of my hand after I take the wraps off tomorrow. 
So far so good.


----------



## Blake1970

Glad the surgery went well!!!


----------



## strewthcrikey

I had surgery two years ago.
I could play within a month.

It took me nearly 2 years to get back to full speed.
I'm really glad I had the surgery though- but it was a long old road.

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Mattmc74

Thanks all! I had the Endoscopic Carpal Tunnel Surgery so there was no cutting into my hand, just a small little cut on my wrist. My hand already feels better and there is no pain! I didn't take any pain killers at all, nothing! not even an over the counter pain reliever. I'm so glad I got it done now! My hand is still wrapped up and I will see how my hand and finger movement is tomorrow when the wraps come off.


----------



## Alberto7

Wow man, I'm glad everything went so well! It seems as though the surgical procedures to treat carpal tunnel have been improving over the years. I've seen some nasty scar photos online (read: Thomas Lang. Although he got treated for a trigger thumb, too). It seems like you'll be able to play again soon!


----------



## Mattmc74

Here are the pics that I promised.


----------



## Mattmc74

A bit graphic but if your not grossed out easily this is what I had done. This is not me in the video but I found this on youtube and thought I would share it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Looks brutal, I'd have to be knocked out for that....FUUUUUCK that


----------



## Mattmc74

BlindingLight7 said:


> Looks brutal, I'd have to be knocked out for that....FUUUUUCK that



 I was knocked out. this way of doing it is a lot less traumatic than the old way were they cut into the palm of your hand and cut through down to it. The recovery time is a lot sooner this way!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wow I figured the scars would look way worse than that.


----------



## Alberto7

Damn, the scar looks really small! And the procedure seems very non-invasive and quick (even though I almost vomited watching the video... I don't know why I force myself to watch these things ).

This is what Thomas Lang's hand looked like after his surgery (I recently read an article about it, so that's why he springs to mind) :

On July 21th (2 days after surgery)






On July 29th (11 days after surgery)





On August 5th (18 days after surgery)





The cut at the base of his thumb was for a trigger thumb; not really related to the carpal tunnel, but he had both issues addressed simultaneously.

Here's the interview where the images were taken from: Mike Dolbear DRUMS | Interview with Thomas Lang - Managing Carpal Tunnel Syndrome

So yeah, you're lucky to have had such a quick and clean surgery! It could've been way uglier and painful. Let's hope your recovery is fast.


----------



## Mattmc74

Damn those pics were brutal!  I did a lot of searching before I decided on which surgery to do, by looking at the pics above i'm glad I took the route I did!


----------



## Mattmc74

Konfyouzd said:


> Wow I figured the scars would look way worse than that.



They way I had it done there is no cutting into your palm. And the surgeon that did it just happens to be one of the best plastic surgeons in my area.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Good to hear surgery went well for ya man. I've had some pain in the base of my left thumb, and am scared to get it checked out in case they tell me to rest it for a couple months. What kind of timeline for laying off the guitar did they give you/how soon do you think you can play again?


----------



## slowro

Good luck with the recovery 
I am getting a lot of pain and my middle finger goes numb on my right hand when I drive for any length of time  I am getting worried


----------



## Mattmc74

mikemueller2112 said:


> Good to hear surgery went well for ya man. I've had some pain in the base of my left thumb, and am scared to get it checked out in case they tell me to rest it for a couple months. What kind of timeline for laying off the guitar did they give you/how soon do you think you can play again?



I should be up and playing again in 2 weeks. I played a bit yesterday but I didn't push it at all! Simple finger exercises is all just to move the fingers a bit.


----------



## Mattmc74

slowro said:


> Good luck with the recovery
> I am getting a lot of pain and my middle finger goes numb on my right hand when I drive for any length of time  I am getting worried



Sounds like your getting it too. Best to get it checked out and fixed before you do too much damage to your hand!


----------



## slowro

Mattmc74 said:


> Sounds like your getting it too. Best to get it checked out and fixed before you do too much damage to your hand!


 
It sucks I will put myself in a bad position for losing my job if I was to have surgery


----------



## Mattmc74

slowro said:


> It sucks I will put myself in a bad position for losing my job if I was to have surgery



Not cool! Not cool at all! You don't have any kind of medical leave at all? If not the truly sucks!


----------



## slowro

Mattmc74 said:


> Not cool! Not cool at all! You don't have any kind of medical leave at all? If not the truly sucks!


 
Yes and no. They would use it as an excuse to get rid of me, I have had a lecture from the boss before "they don't do illness" I could write an essay with the junk like that from work I won't hijack your thread


----------



## Mattmc74

slowro said:


> Yes and no. They would use it as an excuse to get rid of me, I have had a lecture from the boss before "they don't do illness" I could write an essay with the junk like that from work I won't hijack your thread



They don't do illness!!!! Man we need to put a hex on your boss and hope he gets really sick! That way his bosses will have to get rid of him! What a bunch of assholes! I'm glad the company I work for wants me to get fixed/better so I can go back to my job.


----------



## slowro

Mattmc74 said:


> They don't do illness!!!! Man we need to put a hex on your boss and hope he gets really sick! That way his bosses will have to get rid of him! What a bunch of assholes! I'm glad the company I work for wants me to get fixed/better so I can go back to my job.


 
Haha bad karma his way! I am lucky I like my job and the team I work in AND my boss manages by email from miles away so I rarely have his company  

Hope you have a speedy recovery. Update us on how your playing comes back


----------



## Mattmc74

slowro said:


> Haha bad karma his way! I am lucky I like my job and the team I work in AND my boss manages by email from miles away so I rarely have his company
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery. Update us on how your playing comes back



I will give an update on the playing as soon as I can.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Mattmc74 said:


> I should be up and playing again in 2 weeks. I played a bit yesterday but I didn't push it at all! Simple finger exercises is all just to move the fingers a bit.



That's good to hear dude, sucks not playing for that time but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Mattmc74

mikemueller2112 said:


> That's good to hear dude, sucks not playing for that time but it could be a lot worse.



Yeah it could be a lot worse. At least after I heal up I will be able to play for more than 15 minutes!


----------



## Mattmc74

Update - Everything seems to be healing up well. The incision area is a bit itchy so I guess that is healing well too. Still a bit of pressure and discomfort when I try to squeeze something with a bit of force, not over doing it just seeing how its going there.
Played a few basic scales, nothing fast, and all is well there.
I have another appointment with the doc on the 6th to see if my left hand is strong enough to have the right hand done.


----------



## Alberto7

Can you seriously even hold a guitar after having a freaking metal rod with a scalpel at its end shoved underneath your wrist's skin?  That's definitely impressive.

Let's see how the other hand goes!


----------



## Mattmc74

Alberto7 said:


> Can you seriously even hold a guitar after having a freaking metal rod with a scalpel at its end shoved underneath your wrist's skin?  That's definitely impressive.
> 
> Let's see how the other hand goes!



 I know crazy aint it! Its healing up great! I bet the right hand will be the same I figure, the surgeon that did has mad skills I guess.


----------



## Mattmc74

Pretty much have full use of my hand now. When playing guitar there is no discomfort at all but i'm still being a bit careful. Carried in grocery bags yesterday evening and had no problems there either. Don't think i'm quite ready to use hand held power tools yet because of the vibrations transmitted through them.


----------



## Alberto7

The progress you're making is incredible, man! It's almost as if you hadn't the surgery haha. I still suggest, however, that you don't go around lifting bags and doing heavy words until you see your doctor next and let him assess the situation a bit better. You don't want to snap something in there just because you can lift things already! And definitely no power tools . Just a little piece of advice 

EDIT: I just re-read this comment... What does "doing heavy words" even mean...? I guess it was "heavy work," but I can't be sure... Seems my brain is malfunctioning


----------



## Mattmc74

Alberto7 said:


> The progress you're making is incredible, man! It's almost as if you hadn't the surgery haha. I still suggest, however, that you don't go around lifting bags and doing heavy words until you see your doctor next and let him assess the situation a bit better. You don't want to snap something in there just because you can lift things already! And definitely no power tools . Just a little piece of advice



Thanks man! I will still be careful! Like you said - I dont want to snap anything in there and cause permanent damage!

I will be posting up progress and pics when I get the right hand done as well. I wanted to share my experiences with this type of surgery with my fellow guitarists so they could read this thread over in case they ever develop some of the symptoms that I did.
Any kind of surgery on your fingers/hands would worry or concern any guitarist I think!


----------



## Mattmc74

I just went to my health insurance site to look at my account and I was a bit surprised!

The surgery for my left hand cost $3,670.02!!!! I'm sure it will be the same for the right hand!

I'm so thankful I have health insurance that will be covering most of this!


----------



## Alberto7

That would be a serious punch in the gut if you didn't have insurance. That seems relatively cheap though. According to Thomas Lang (yeah, again with him . He's the only reference I have on the issue) his surgery was about $30,000 (which is extremely outrageous, actually). Or maybe the interviewer made a mistake and typed one extra 0.


----------



## Mattmc74

Sounds like it was a typo or his surgeon is a money grubbing buttwipe!


----------



## Chris Migdalski

synrgy said:


> I recently went to see an orthopedic doc about my hand. The visit came up empty. He gave me a referral to go see a neurologist and have some nerve tests done. (yay! )
> 
> Translation: I have serious hand issues, but apparently not the same issues you have.


Years ago I started noticing I was having issues with my left fingers not cooperating with what my brain was telling it to do when playing. I disregarded untill couldnt take it anymore...so after lots of refferals and opinions I was officially diagnosed with Parkinsons in 2009. So you should see a neurologist if that is the case. For a guitarist Parkinsons is as insulting of thing and not a good thing, just imagine everyday you loose a small percentage or fraction of your ability...this may not bother people but eventually your bucket will empty unless you get treatment....treatment has rediculas side effects but I still play on stage regularly

PM if you have questions...I would be happy to answer

also I have had ulner nerve pain/damage which is the nerve connected your pinky which is similar to carporal tunnel (nerves to your other 3 fingers) and i also has a cyst removed from my left thumb (successfully) i refuse to give up playing

Chris


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris Migdalski said:


> Years ago I started noticing I was having issues with my left fingers not cooperating with what my brain was telling it to do when playing. I disregarded untill couldnt take it anymore...so after lots of refferals and opinions I was officially diagnosed with Parkinsons in 2009. So you should see a neurologist if that is the case. For a guitarist Parkinsons is as insulting of thing and not a good thing, just imagine everyday you loose a small percentage or fraction of your ability...this may not bother people but eventually your bucket will empty unless you get treatment....treatment has rediculas side effects but I still play on stage regularly
> 
> PM if you have questions...I would be happy to answer
> 
> also I have had ulner nerve pain/damage which is the nerve connected your pinky which is similar to carporal tunnel (nerves to your other 3 fingers) and i also has a cyst removed from my left thumb (successfully) i refuse to give up playing
> 
> Chris



 Damn that sucks! Sorry to hear that!!!! I'm glad you still are able to play!

Thanks for adding your info to the thread!


----------



## synrgy

Chris Migdalski said:


> Years ago I started noticing I was having issues with my left fingers not cooperating with what my brain was telling it to do when playing. I disregarded untill couldnt take it anymore...so after lots of refferals and opinions I was officially diagnosed with Parkinsons in 2009. So you should see a neurologist if that is the case. For a guitarist Parkinsons is as insulting of thing and not a good thing, just imagine everyday you loose a small percentage or fraction of your ability...this may not bother people but eventually your bucket will empty unless you get treatment....treatment has rediculas side effects but I still play on stage regularly
> 
> PM if you have questions...I would be happy to answer
> 
> also I have had ulner nerve pain/damage which is the nerve connected your pinky which is similar to carporal tunnel (nerves to your other 3 fingers) and i also has a cyst removed from my left thumb (successfully) i refuse to give up playing
> 
> Chris



Yowza. I hadn't even considered Parkinson's.. 

Haven't had the neurologist appointment yet, but after doing some research online - always to be taken with a massive grain of salt, I know - my theory has been ulnar and/or radial nerve damage of some kind. I'd be lying if I said I weren't pretty freaked out about it..


----------



## Mattmc74

Well if I were you man I would get it checked out!


----------



## Mattmc74

well today is the day for the check up on my left hand and to schedule my next surgery if the doctor thinks im ready. I think i'm ready, I feel the my hand is at 99 percent. I say 99 because the incision spot is still a bit bumped up but it is healed and no problems with it. There is no pain in my left hand what so ever. I even moved a TV in to my bedroom the other day by myself with no problems at all.


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Mattmc74 said:


> well today is the day for the check up on my left hand and to schedule my next surgery if the doctor thinks im ready. I think i'm ready, I feel the my hand is at 99 percent. I say 99 because the incision spot is still a bit bumped up but it is healed and no problems with it. There is no pain in my left hand what so ever. I even moved a TV in to my bedroom the other day by myself with no problems at all.



thats good but I would say try not to be too over confident just yet...be cautious

yesterday I had 7 viles of blood painfully taken for upcoming test..I imagine these upcoming lab results will give me some answers, hopefully I dont have any other problems other than the previously diagnosed parkinson's...very nervous....


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris Migdalski said:


> thats good but I would say try not to be too over confident just yet...be cautious
> 
> yesterday I had 7 viles of blood painfully taken for upcoming test..I imagine these upcoming lab results will give me some answers, hopefully I dont have any other problems other than the previously diagnosed parkinson's...very nervous....



Well good luck to you man!

Well back from the docs and i'm fully recovered. He was surprised how well I did on the recovery. I should know by tomorrow when the next surgery for the right hand will be.


----------



## Alberto7

Do you have, by any chance, the power to grow adamantium claws at will?  You recovered exceptionally fast from a pretty relevant procedure. I'm curious how your right hand will handle it! I'd normally feel worried for you, but seeing how well your left hand did, I feel this will be somewhat of a breeze for you haha.

And to Chris... Wow, man. It seems you got the short straw . I hope you somehow get your issues fixed. Let us know what your tests say, if you don't mind sharing the results, of course!


----------



## Mattmc74

Man I wish I could have some adamantium claws! That would be so bad ass!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Got a call from the doctors office today and the surgery for the right hand will be on the 19th. I don't have the time of the day as of yet but they will call me back on what time I have to be there. Then 2 more weeks off and then its back to work making Ziplok bags again for this guy.


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Mattmc74 said:


> Got a call from the doctors office today and the surgery for the right hand will be on the 19th. I don't have the time of the day as of yet but they will call me back on what time I have to be there. Then 2 more weeks off and then its back to work making Ziplok bags again for this guy.



good luck hope everything works out...This monday afternoon i get all my results from my 7 vile blood test...freaking out and having parkinsons' is bad enough....


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris Migdalski said:


> good luck hope everything works out...This monday afternoon i get all my results from my 7 vile blood test...freaking out and having parkinsons' is bad enough....



Best of luck man!


----------



## Alberto7

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Alberto7 said:


> Do you have, by any chance, the power to grow adamantium claws at will?  You recovered exceptionally fast from a pretty relevant procedure. I'm curious how your right hand will handle it! I'd normally feel worried for you, but seeing how well your left hand did, I feel this will be somewhat of a breeze for you haha.
> 
> And to Chris... Wow, man. It seems you got the short straw . I hope you somehow get your issues fixed. Let us know what your tests say, if you don't mind sharing the results, of course!



Greetings I have a test update!!!
I was really stressed out and I even got to the health clinic 30 min early. Well, they took me right back and immediately performed chest xRays , EKG? for my heart, and a few other things which I was freaking out. Then, I got moved into a waiting room and fell asleep waiting waiting (agonzing)...finally the doc comes in after an hour (literely) waiting and says for 36years old I'm in great shape for my age (nice BUT????) he started reading my results from the blood work which were remarkably in spec (awesome) the only thing was my Vitamine D level was way too low (Being in florida I thought was odd)...So it looks like I just have to take 2000 I.U of D3 daily along with 2500MCG of B12 assigned by my parkinsons doc along with MIRA PEX....anyway I took them earlier and feel great in just a short period of time after...I was even playing much better earlier...my confidence is shining and Im ambitious to get out to play....next friday cant get here quick enough...so I feel very relieved!!!!

Now I have hope that when my RAN invader 8 string V shows up in a few weeks I wont be afraid my fingers wont move!!! The combination of meds is definitely working for me...I will post the new guitar opening too

Chris


----------



## Alberto7

Wow man, that sounds like great news! For the first half of that paragraph I was getting worried! It seems to me you have a will of steel, having ordered a new guitar even before you knew any results. That's what I call hope haha and what do you know? It seems to have paid off very well. Quite an example there. I'm glad man!

Now let's see how Matt's surgery goes! Hopefully as good as the first one (from which the recovery time I still find remarkable).


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Alberto7 said:


> Wow man, that sounds like great news! For the first half of that paragraph I was getting worried! It seems to me you have a will of steel, having ordered a new guitar even before you knew any results. That's what I call hope haha and what do you know? It seems to have paid off very well. Quite an example there. I'm glad man!
> 
> Now let's see how Matt's surgery goes! Hopefully as good as the first one (from which the recovery time I still find remarkable).



good luck MATT


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris Migdalski said:


> Greetings I have a test update!!!
> I was really stressed out and I even got to the health clinic 30 min early. Well, they took me right back and immediately performed chest xRays , EKG? for my heart, and a few other things which I was freaking out. Then, I got moved into a waiting room and fell asleep waiting waiting (agonzing)...finally the doc comes in after an hour (literely) waiting and says for 36years old I'm in great shape for my age (nice BUT????) he started reading my results from the blood work which were remarkably in spec (awesome) the only thing was my Vitamine D level was way too low (Being in florida I thought was odd)...So it looks like I just have to take 2000 I.U of D3 daily along with 2500MCG of B12 assigned by my parkinsons doc along with MIRA PEX....anyway I took them earlier and feel great in just a short period of time after...I was even playing much better earlier...my confidence is shining and Im ambitious to get out to play....next friday cant get here quick enough...so I feel very relieved!!!!
> 
> Now I have hope that when my RAN invader 8 string V shows up in a few weeks I wont be afraid my fingers wont move!!! The combination of meds is definitely working for me...I will post the new guitar opening too
> 
> Chris



     



Thats great to hear man!!! I'm glad everything went well. Now get off them damn computer and start jamming!!!


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Mattmc74 said:


> Thats great to hear man!!! I'm glad everything went well. Now get off them damn computer and start jamming!!!



here is the digital mockup


----------



## Alberto7

Sweet Lord, that is pointy!  And I absolutely love the green pinstripes! V's are usually not my thing, but that one is awesome. It reminds me of a super extreme version of the Alexi Laiho signature. The beveled edges with the pinstripes are what reminded me of it.


----------



## Mattmc74

Very cool! Looks like it could be used as a weapon as well!


----------



## Mattmc74

Hospital called yesterday and the surgery on the right hand will be on Monday at 10:30am.


----------



## Chris Migdalski

^ again good luck, hopefully no issues and you are able to resume playing soon! I hate to see or hear about players having to go through anything like this, scary stuff. People who dont play will never understand the freedom of expression that guitarist or another musicians' have.....


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris Migdalski said:


> ^ again good luck, hopefully no issues and you are able to resume playing soon! I hate to see or hear about players having to go through anything like this, scary stuff. People who dont play will never understand the freedom of expression that guitarist or another musicians' have.....


----------



## Mattmc74

Home from the hospital and all is good. There is less swelling of the fingers this time and the hand feels good so far.


----------



## Mattmc74

Day 2 - All the swelling is gone and the wrist feels good. Still have to have it wrapped up for 24 more hours but thats no big deal. Tiny bit of pain when I move it but nothing that would require pain meds. Seems like this surgery is going to be just like the left hand! 

I'm soooo glad I had it done!


----------



## Alberto7

Congrats, man! Glad to hear you went through it well! The surgeon who performed the surgeries must be a magician of some kind haha!

I'm guessing that after this is all done you'll feel like you've taken a massive load off your back; what with you being able to play painlessly again and everything! Must be awesome.

I'm glad both of you guys did great with your tests/surgeries/medical stuff! I've been having a rather unsettling pain on my right hand's right side today, but I attribute it to me having played a lot more than usual this past week (almost 3-4 hours non-stop , haven't done that in years). If it goes away then I'll let it pass, but if it keeps going like this for a couple more days then I'm definitely getting it checked.


----------



## Domkid118

Best of luck with the surgery man, iv had similar problems, Dr's and Chiropractors put it down to my back problems, but seeing about Carpal tunnel i have a feeling it could be down to this, my hands fingers and constantly cold and stiff, i also get shooting pains down my forearms, Have you had symtoms like this? arthritis runs im my family but i am only 19 so im hoping it is not that yet :/


----------



## Mattmc74

Domkid118 said:


> Best of luck with the surgery man, iv had similar problems, Dr's and Chiropractors put it down to my back problems, but seeing about Carpal tunnel i have a feeling it could be down to this, my hands fingers and constantly cold and stiff, i also get shooting pains down my forearms, Have you had symtoms like this? arthritis runs im my family but i am only 19 so im hoping it is not that yet :/



Yes I have had those symptoms as well. You should go get it checked out!


----------



## Mattmc74

Well here are the pics I said I would post of the right hand after surgery.
Feels good to get the itchy wraps off of it and let some air get to it! Have a bit of pain in it if I move it too much but just like the left hand i'm going to be taking it easy on it for a while.


----------



## Chris Migdalski

not to bad sir looks like it will be minimal scarring


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris Migdalski said:


> not to bad sir looks like it will be minimal scarring



It looks like you wont even notice it after its all healed. The incision mark on my left hand is about gone and I really have to look hard to see where it is.


----------



## Mattmc74

Today the hand feels good. I can grab onto and hold small light things, can even use it when I was driving my Jeep earlier today. Still feels a bit tender but i'm being careful not to over do it. Incision is a bit red but not puffy or infected looking at all, seems like the swelling went down faster on this hand than the other one. The left incision is great but it is "bumped up" more than the right wrist as of right now. But all in all both hands are doing very good.


----------



## Mattmc74

Can pretty much use my hand now without any pain, have not tried to squeeze anything hard yet but I bet if I did there would be a bit of pain. Going to the doc tomorrow to get the check up. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Alberto7

Good, man! Although it sounds that your right hand has taken a little bit longer to heal than the left, am I correct? I'm also going to go ahead and guess that your left one (the one you had the surgery on first... I don't remember well anymore ) is fully healed already and you're using it normally, yeah?


----------



## Mattmc74

Yeah your correct I hand the left one done first and then the right, and it is taking longer for the right one to heal up. I bet its just because i'm right handed and I use it more. But I get to go to the doctors tomorrow and have it checked out to see I will be able to go back to work or not. I'm supposed to go back on 4/2/12.


----------



## Mattmc74

Well the appointment with the doctor went good, he said both of my hands were healed up enough to go back to work on Monday with no restrictions. I'm still going to try and be nice to them as much as I can and not try to over due it and re-injure them.
But al in all i'm glad I had it done! No more numbness and tingling in my palms and fingers and no more discomfort playing the guitar.


----------



## Alberto7

So you're back to playing the guitar again without any pain? If that's the case, then main goal = achieved . I'm glad everything went as planned, man! Now all that is left to do is cherish what you have while you have it!


----------



## Mattmc74

Alberto7 said:


> So you're back to playing the guitar again without any pain? If that's the case, then main goal = achieved . I'm glad everything went as planned, man! Now all that is left to do is cherish what you have while you have it!



Yup no pain at all and back to playing again.


----------



## Mattmc74

Update - Both hands are completely healed with no pain at all and I can play guitar better than I have been able to in years! I'm so happy I got this done! If any of you are having problems with carpal tunnel I highly recommend the endoscopic carpal tunnel surgery! 

Thanks again to everyone that read this thread and for all of your support and well wishes when I was going through this!


----------



## slowro

Excellent news mate! 

Good on for having the balls to tackle it and to make it beter. Its a bloody scary thought \m/


----------



## texshred777

That's good to hear that your surgery went well. I had the surgery a little more than a year ago and didn't have such an easy time with it. I was unable to put much weight on my hand for weeks, couldn't do any pushups or even support myself on my right hand for months. We were moving at the time so it was difficult to get the heavy stuff loaded and moved. Luckily I had some really good friends who helped out.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'm glad it went so well for you.

I hope I never get carpal tunnel, guitar, internet, gaming, even simple things like writing notes-it would make life quite difficult for esp. since I need to keep my hands busy (part of my ADHD).


----------



## Mattmc74

All_¥our_Bass;2949908 said:


> I'm glad it went so well for you.
> 
> I hope I never get carpal tunnel, guitar, internet, gaming, even simple things like writing notes-it would make life quite difficult for esp. since I need to keep my hands busy (part of my ADHD).



Thanks!
Keep them hands busy and I hope you never get it as well! It sucks!


----------



## Mattmc74

Okay just an update - it's been 5 months and beside the small scars on my wrists, i'm totally healed up. Can't even tell I ever had problems with my hands! So if any of you are having problems like the ones posted before, go to the doctor, get it checked out and if you do have CTS than get the surgery! It was the best thing I ever did.

MODS - sorry for the time lapse bump just wanted to post an update on my progress.


----------



## slowro

Great news mate! Sounds like it was a wise decision and again well done having the balls to get it sorted
My pains have gone away after some adjustments to how I drive etc Only to be replaced with back pain. I can't win haha


----------



## Mattmc74

slowro said:


> Great news mate! Sounds like it was a wise decision and again well done having the balls to get it sorted
> My pains have gone away after some adjustments to how I drive etc Only to be replaced with back pain. I can't win haha



Good to hear about your pains going away, sucks that they moved to your back. WTF that's weird!


----------



## slowro

Mattmc74 said:


> Good to hear about your pains going away, sucks that they moved to your back. WTF that's weird!


 
I know  i have no doubt its a posture thing while I am driving but I have tried so many different seating positions
I have a job interview soon for a more active job so fingers crossed


----------



## Mattmc74

slowro said:


> I know  i have no doubt its a posture thing while I am driving but I have tried so many different seating positions
> I have a job interview soon for a more active job so fingers crossed



Well good luck!


----------



## slowro

Mattmc74 said:


> Well good luck!


 
I forgot to update this
I got the job and I'm feeling much better not having to drive all day 

Getting fitter now and that has been a great help


----------



## TristanTTN

Looking at the pictures of the surgery makes my hands feel weak... 

What are things I can do to prevent carpal tunnel?


----------



## Mattmc74

TristanTTN said:


> Looking at the pictures of the surgery makes my hands feel weak...
> 
> What are things I can do to prevent carpal tunnel?



Look up on youtube for carpeal tunnel stretches. I did them for a looong time and they help out a lot for some time but after awhile they stopped working for me.


----------



## mr coffee

Necro-bump...

I just wanted to publicly thank Mattmc74 for this thread - searching for information about the recovery from a guitarist's perspective, I found this thread very comforting and confidence inspiring. I had both wrists done three weeks ago, and no regrets.

For years, I allowed fear of going under the knife to put me off from treating my issues, and my CTS developed to the extent that I was forced to stop playing altogether for three years. Last year, EMG testing didn't show significant compression of the median nerve, so my specialist asked me to start actively playing full-time again and aggravate my symptoms. Over the summer we tried cortisone injections with good results, but I asked to move forward with endoscopic carpal tunnel release in both hands.

My experience has largely mirrored Matt's, recovery has been faster than I would ever have imagined. Within days of the procedures, I was running light scales and exercises to evaluate my condition, and have been rebuilding steadily since then. I don't think I'd want to go play a four hour gig yet, but improvement has been very consistent, each day is better than the day before.

I can only mirror Matt's sentiments - if you think you are developing CTS symptoms, find a specialist and get it checked out. Begin treatment, and if it warrants surgery, do it. ECTR is a walk in the park!

-m


----------



## Lennytron

Necro-bump part 2 

Thanks to Mattmc74 again for posting about his carpal tunnel journey. 

I have been told in the last few weeks that I unfortunately have 'atypical carpal tunnel symptoms' and the doctor said that I will definitely need the surgery. 

Worst possible timing as we have just finished our album for release in 3 months time and have been confirmed for a major UK festival in the summer. 

Not sure whether to get it done now (and get a stand in guy for the 3 shows we have before august) or wait till summer is out the way and an initial couple of tours are done. 

He seemed to think that i wont do any further damage if i hold off. 

This post has made me more confident after some savage googling on possible dangers of getting the operation done. I know everyone is different but if you read that internets then you will be ready to sell your gear when you have CTS as the only people who seem to post had the operation their hands turned into sausages and their johnson fell off then they got hit by a bus on the same day (exaggeration but you get what i mean). 

So yeah - thanks Matt - i will endeavour to keep you all posted on what happens to my hand. at the moment im not so bad but the show we play in the summer is huge for me - biggest i have ever done and about as big as you can play in UK. Also the album has nearly broken me - ive nearly lost my job by coming in tired every day, my gf has nearly ended things with me due to being out at the studio so much. (terrible terrible balance of life i know - its something i need to work on)

Dont post here much but really enjoy the reads - ill try and chip in more regularly


----------

